

List of Companies Started By MBA's - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/11/list-of-entrepreneurs-with-mbas.html

======
zachallaun
I believe that this article mischaracterized the argument against business
schools. While some may go to the extreme of saying that MBAs are poor startup
founders, the majority lie in another camp: that business school may be the
_wrong_ school to learn to be an entrepreneur.

This is effectively the argument for the Durant School of Entrepreneurship;
Business schools teach corporate management (generally speaking), not
entrepreneurship. While many schools may offer entrepreneurship courses, they
are often just thinly veiled management courses.

More on this can be found on Steve Blank's blog: <http://steveblank.com>

------
byoung2
Having worked for UCLA, Sylvan Learning Centers, Kaplan Test Prep, The College
Network, Grockit, and Veritas Prep has taught me that there is a lot you can
teach someone in a classroom, but there is so much more you can't.

Some of the best musicians in the world are self-taught, because you can learn
as much or more about jazz in a smoky nightclub as you can in the halls of
Julliard.

That said, there are thousands of classically-trained musicians in symphony
orchestras around for every Miles Davis or Jimi Hendrix. It could be that we
only notice the hackers turned entrepreneur superstars because they get so
much exposure in the tech world. I bet there are a lot of businesses started
by MBA's that aren't as glamorous as Google or Facebook.

------
jimt
Suspicious of this likely biased list, I looked at two entries:

EA: Founded by Trip Hawkins Hawkins designed his own major at Harvard... (NO
MBA)

Sun Microsystems: 4 Founders, only 2 with MBAs.

Stopped checking the list after that.

At the end of the day, we should be happy that Mr. MBA got to feel better
about himself albeit for a brief while.

~~~
rafaelc
The list is if they were founders and had MBAs. Not "are they the only person
to found a company". Sun Microsystems succeeded because of all four founders.

Also, Trip has an MBA from Stanford, if you are careful enough to dig a little
further:
[http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/ces/entreunion/entreunion_schedu...](http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/ces/entreunion/entreunion_schedule.html)

------
mathgladiator
I don't like being a downer, but this is completely one-sided.

What matters is the ratio. I would like to see the other list and see how the
ratio of MBAs versus non-MBAs look.

